# Special Request Harnesses.....



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

These Harnesses were made for a little "adopted" Chi, who is now living in NewYork, City. I wanted you guys to see them...thought they really turned out cute! His Mom wanted something with "Angels" and "Rodents"   

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

I love the little mouse one, it is adorable!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh! so so cute!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

those are so cute


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

they are gorgeous , love the mouse one


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Those are really cute!! I love the mouse one! Great job, as usual!! :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

very nice !!! the angel one is my favorite  

kisses nat


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Aww cute mousies!! Great job! :wave:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

They are adorable. Great job!!


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

*awesomeness!!*

the mouse one is sooo trendy and stylish me thinks *must get*

but sadly, your site is not working for me... is it down?


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks! The site is working just fine  We had some storms last night, so maybe the server had some problems...but not now.  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Your harness' look like basketball jerseys from the back, very cool you should make a shaq one


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

sjc said:


> Thanks! The site is working just fine  We had some storms last night, so maybe the server had some problems...but not now.
> 
> 
> sandra
> www.chloescustomharness.com


you are totally right, it does work now, mean, mean storms!! lol :lol: 
thank you for replying... i might order a mouse one soon! just, my pup is only 2 1/2 months old and about 1 1/5 pound, so I am afraid to order stuff until he is fully grown mmh, he is *supposed* to be maximum 3 - 3.5 pounds but who knows really uh!

EDIT: oh, may i ask how much for shipping to Canada please?
Thank you very much!!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Shipping is free...it is included in the price of the Harness!  Also, if your pup is under two pounds, you can buy two for $25.00 8) 


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

Thank you very much for the information!
Two for 25, what a deal! But Id prefer to pay a little more I think, and make sure it will fit him for the rest of his life... mmh!!? Not sure :?  

Either way, I will let you know!! Right now he is 1.75 pounds exactly and starting his 14th week. Since he is right in the middle of growing, I am thinking I would buy it and by the time I recieve it and etc, he would only be able to wear it for about a week LOL :lol: But it is my 1st chi, and I am uncertain how fast they grow, etc etc. Maybe you can clue me! :wink: 

Thanks!!

NB.: Do you also take "different fabric" requests? Id love a solid black, or beige or grey. Or a mix of the 3! lol


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Elka, 
Have you seen the estimated weight chart in the Chi Questions section? 
If he follows the chart, it shows him being about 3 1/2 lbs full grown. But you may want to check back with it whenever you have him weight. 
My puppy at 15 weeks was on track to be right under 6lbs, and now at 6 months is 7lbs!


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

Yup, I know he is supposed to be 3.5 pounds!! *supposed* hehe
He's tiny that's for sure. But I am more concerned about buying something that will fit only for a few weeks, then his final weight. LOL
Meaning... I am not sure if in a month it would still fit him, or not, I doubt so... hehe. I'll check it out!! :wave:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I love the one with Angels.


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

Those are great! I wish i could make clothes for Sammy but I havent been brave enough :roll:


----------

